# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  أبا أفتح مشروع سبا للأظافر NAIL SPA... بس أبا مساعدتكم في دراسة المشروع ,,,,

## الكعكه

*السلام عليكم ...


حابه أفتح مشروع سبا للأظافر وبيكون في فيلا....
بس أريد أعرف شو اللي أحتاجه بالضبط والامور كلها
أبا دراسة كاملة للمشروع للي عندهم خبرة في هالمجال ... من الألف لين الياء ,,,, بلييييييييييييييييييييز بنات ,,,, 
*
*

,,,*



*أدعووووووولي بالتوفيق* 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## الوان الفجر

موفقة حبيبتي 

مشروووع نااجح بالفعل 

وان شالله الله يوفقج فييه

ياريت لو عندي معلومات بهالخصوص ولا جان افدتج فييه

ان شالله الخوات يساعدونج

----------


## مبروكين

مشروووع حلوو شورايج يكون في خدمة منزلية 
وايد بنات يتعايزون يسيرون الصالون

----------


## الكعكه

هيه ممكن اسوي هوم سيرفز ليش لا ... بحاول ألبي طلبات الزبونات ,,, ,, بس أبا حد يساعدني في دراسة المشروووع

----------


## $$bint-ad$$

مرحبا 
مره في عضوه كانت كاتبه شرح عن كيفية عمل دراسة جدوى بالخطوات 
سوي بحث في المنتدى وبالتلاقينه
اللة يوفقج

----------


## عنجهيه

والله فكره وايد حلوه

سالفة دراسة جدوى ما اعرفلها لوول والا جان ساعدتج

بس اذا بغيتي شي ثاني انا موجوده (=

----------


## حـ uae ـلا

ما عندي فكرة ><

ان شاء الله البنات يساعدوج ^^

----------


## Diamonds

للرفع ربي يوفقج ان شاءالله  :Smile:

----------


## رندة شراب

> *السلام عليكم ...
> 
> 
> حابه أفتح مشروع سبا للأظافر وبيكون في فيلا....
> بس أريد أعرف شو اللي أحتاجه بالضبط والامور كلها
> أبا دراسة كاملة للمشروع للي عندهم خبرة في هالمجال ... من الألف لين الياء ,,,, بلييييييييييييييييييييز بنات ,,,, 
> *
> *
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ، لي أخت ساكنة في مدينة العين وهيا خبيرة في التجميل واشتغلت فترة مو بطويلة في مراكز التجميل وشغلهم كثير جيد ويطلع فلوس ماشاءالله ، بس من يوم ما صارت حامل طلعت من الشغل . هي ممكن تساعدك في مجال خبرتها اذا حابة اعطيكي رقم تلفونها.

ربنا يوفقك ويوفق الجميع

----------


## اشواق الحب

بالتوفيق في المشروع
ولرفع

----------


## اشواق الحب

الله يوفقج عزيزتي

----------


## ryami3

اموت عالرسم بالاظافر وطلع كم مره سويت جدوله بس لمشروع صغير على اكبر شوي وكنت حاطه بالي بالمعارض والمناسبات يعني

----------


## غرااااامي

موفقة ..

----------


## الكعكه

مشكــــــــــــــــــــورااات خــــــــــــــــواااتي ...

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

امووووووت على شغل الاظافر بس اهم شي النظافه يعني لكل زبونه ادواتها شرااات محل نييلز يبطلون الادوات جدامنا ويعقونها جدامنا وحلو انه يكون بالحجز والديكووريشن الي يفتح النفس ^^ واممممممممم انه يكون فيه مساج ووااااكس .. 

ان شاء الله افدتج ..والله يووفقج يااربـــي

----------


## طعم الثلج

انا هوااايتي الرسمم ع الاظافر كششخة احس ههه

بس ماقدر اساعدج

يوم بتسوين المشرووع خبريني ^_* انا اول وحده بسوي عندج خخ

----------


## لوليتا2006

اليوم كنت في المول ويتني فلبينية عطتني كرت مالها قالتلي انا متخصصة في سوالف الباديكير مانيكير والواكس جان استانس وافرح وايد لانها بتيني البيت وبتريحني لا اسير الصالون وإنتظار وزحمة وعوار راس بس اتمنالج التوفيق في مشروعج...

----------


## الكعكه

مشكورات خواتي بس ابا حد يساعدني في دراسة المشروع بشكل جدي

----------


## الياز55

الله يوفقج

----------


## الكعكه

امين يارب العالمين

----------


## الكعكه

لا اله الا الله

----------


## Roo7 6eflah

مشروووووووووووووووع ناجح ^_^

----------


## cutee

الله يوفقج أختي 
إذا تبين مساعده موجودين أي وقت تبين

----------


## أم_سعيد

موفقه الغاليه

----------


## m!ss.p!nk!sh

مشروع ناجح 

حتى اختي تفكر به المشروع

----------


## امل المستقبل

اموفقه اختيه مشروع ناجح 

اهم شي الاهتمام بالنظافه والديكور الراقي والهادي

----------


## الكعكه

thanx all

بس أبا مساعدة من ناحية دراسة للمشروع بشكل تفصيلي

----------


## الحلوة رورو

حبوبة أنا ما أعرف عن الأسعار بالتفصيل و لا كنت ساعدتك

شوفي إنتي اسألي عن الأسعار ..

عندك بالأول المكان .. كم الإيجار السنوي ؟
و الرخصة مهم تعرفي تكلفتها قبل ما تبدي

بعدين ننتقل للديكور .. عنا الغرف يبالها دهان أو ورق جدران .. و الأضواء و الشموع و الإضافات الأخرى من نوافير مائية و غيرها .. تاخذي تكلفة كل قطعة على حدة

و يجي دور الأدوات .. لازم تحسبي كم تكلفك الأدوات شهرياً .. جيبي ورقة و قلم و اكتبي كل الأدوات اللي بتستخدم في المركز و عدال كل أداة كتبي الكمية اللي بتحتاجينها كل شهر و احسبي التكلفة

لا تنسي اللافتة اللي تكون برة .. هي تكلفتها تكون شوي كبيرة

و أكيد بتسوي إعلانات في الوسيط و غيرها

ننتقل للأيدي العاملة .. كم بنت بتشتغل عندك في المركز ؟؟ و حسبي رواتبهم .. 

في الآخر طلعي التكلفة الإجمالية للشهر الأول .. و كم بتكون التكلفة في السنة مع الإجارات و كل شي

هذا من ناحية تجهيز المشروع

من ناحية الخدمات

كتبي الخدمات على ورقة " طبعاً لو على الكومبيوتر يكون أفضل " و كتبي كل خدمة كم تكلف
و لو في اشتراكات شهرية بعد كتبي كم الاشترك بيكون

لو قدرتي تجمعي كل هالمعلومات تكوني قاربتي على نهاية دراسة المشروع بإذن الله



و لما ينفتح المركز أنا بكون أول وحدة بتنط عليكي ههههههه لا تنسي خبريني قبل الكل متى راح يكون الافتتاح  :Smile:

----------


## الحلوة رورو

صح نسيت أضيف للديكور عندك مكتب الاستقبال و الكراسي و المرايا

و غير الأجهزة اللي لازم تستخدم في المركز للمنيكير و البديكير و رسم الأظافر و غيرها

وو بس  :Smile:  لو تذكرت شي برد بنط عليكي هههههه

أتمنى أكون أفدتك ^-^ و راح أكون متابعة الموضوع

----------


## دلوعة الوثبة

موفقة 

واهتمي في المكان والدعاية والديكور 

واتوقع مشروع ناجح بإذن الله

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD

بالتوفيج ان شاءالله  :Smile:

----------


## yasminsamir

ربنا يوفقك

----------


## الكعكه

هلا حبوبه الحلوة رورو ... مشكووورة فديتج ... و انا حطيت كل النقاط اللي دونتيها لي و ان شاء الله اقدر ألم الدراسة و المشروع بشكل كلي بإذن الله ,,, و ماعليج من ناحية الدعاية بيطون لبنات المنتجى في دعاية قوية و خصومات خااااصة ,,,,

----------


## mimosa

يمكن يفيدج هالرابط ...

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=452127

----------


## الجوري8

فكرة تجنن

----------

